# Stick Tight Fleas



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I have a problem. Yesterday I realized that one silkies roos head and neck were getting darker and darker. He was overloaded with stick tight fleas. They were alive. I wonder why the Frontline didn't work. Or the dose missed and everyone else's fleas jumped on him.

I took him out, slathered vaseline and sevin on him. Then I noticed that I had some on my arms and the front of my shirt. So I took the sevin and coated my arms and shirt with it and went in the house, clothes right into the washer, and took a scrubbing shower. How disgusting. 

It's always something.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I've never heard of those. Did the vaseline,and Sevin work?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Got some hungry fleas down there Karen? We dont have them up here.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Have you tried Adams flea spray, putting it on with a Q -tip? Kills 'em dead!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Spraying the soil with malathion may help.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Did you get rid of the rats?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Very funny Dawg. Thanks for the suggestion. I have malathion. My first one was treated with vaseline and sevin and seemed to respond well. This roo , well, the Frontline spot either didn't work or the spot didn't reach the skin. I reapplied. Today I'll check the rest.

I don't think rats are ever completely gone. 4 baitstations stations have no activity or very little. I give less scratch and cover the food at night. 

ME, stick tight fleas are really tiny. They look like specks of dirt. They usually attach themselves to chicken faces, eyelids and ears. They are extremely hard to get rid of and hard to remove. In 10 years, I've never seen one.
They prefer chickens but will attach themselves to humans and other animals.


----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> Very funny Dawg. Thanks for the suggestion. I have malathion. My first one was treated with vaseline and sevin and seemed to respond well. This roo , well, the Frontline spot either didn't work or the spot didn't reach the skin. I reapplied. Today I'll check the rest.
> 
> I don't think rats are ever completely gone. 4 baitstations stations have no activity or very little. I give less scratch and cover the food at night.
> 
> ...


Sorry for you, but very glad they don't like the cooler climate of the Northern states.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I agree 110%,boskelli!!!All of our bugs are gone for a few months,too.Living up north has a few advantages.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yes it does. I think Florida has more variations in bug breeds that imaginable. Everywhere is a trade off. I was very reluctant to move here with all the giant flying roaches, but learned they can be controlled well.


----------

